# Tanklight photo album



## jd56 (May 30, 2013)

This will be just images of various tanklights, most are middleweights but, a few heavyweights as well.
Feel free to add your photo.
I hope all will see the beauty in these creations....this is what got me into this hobby.
So many different styles yet they all are identifiers of the bike. 

The first is one is a heavyweight and rare to find.

1937 Roadmaster Supreme....it don't get sweeter than this one.







Then there is the one that I'll never be able to afford but, top on my wish list.

Schwinn Streamline Aerocycle






Now some middleweights.....

1965 Astro Flites






Spaceliners






1966 Huffy Eldorado






1964 Monark Silver King






1959 Columbia Fire Arrow....now this one just gets me excited


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2013)

Murray Missles






Iverson






Ross Viking






1961 Silver Cruiser






JC Higgins Flightliner


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2013)

1965 Western Flyer Strato Flyer






Western Flyer Sabre Flyer






My first tanklight....59 Ross Deluxe


----------



## babyjesus (May 30, 2013)

*Fire Arrow*

The Fire Arrow has eyelids or lashes - could that be what makes them more lively?  Also - I am assuming the Elgin bikes with dual lights don't enter this category because technically they are not attached to tanks. Shame because I love those Elgin dual lights just about more than anything. I just thought I post this one - hope that's ok - they remind me of hammerhead sharks - a bike with eyes for sure  - and so hugely and massively art deco and streamlined it doesn't get better or crazier.





Cool thread


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 30, 2013)

*Heres a couple of my favorites on bikes*

MENS TANK





MENS & LADIES TANKS


----------



## bricycle (May 30, 2013)

Great thread!


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2013)

Marc...the Fire Arrow tank actually has a metal tanklight visor version (59-63, I think) and then a clear plastic version (see below of my once owned 64).
And yes  the Elgin lights are acceptable as it looks great and yes we can make this thread anyway we want. 
Looks like this Elgin external dual light assembly falls under this photo gallery category to me. Thanks for posting....I love the light!
And thanks Frank for the Airflo pics....one day I'll have a set of these.

Here is a 1964 Columbia Fire Arrow with plastic visors






Here is another for the album and on the top of my tanklight wish list.

1959 50th Anniversary Western Flyer Golden Flyer....oh I love this external mounted dual headlight but, this is part of the tanklight assembly











Here is another view of the JC Higgins Flightliner


----------



## kngtmat (May 30, 2013)

Nice thread. Cool tanks.



The lenses of the Spaceliner's look like the top weapon of those ships from War Of The Worlds 1953.

Top Left of the pic.
http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u465/baobobafet/WarOfTheWorlds_Medley1.png


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2013)

Your right mat.

The very first picture posted here,  37 Roadmaster Supreme tanklight reminds of the eyes of a fly.


----------



## babyjesus (May 30, 2013)

*a comparism*

This is the perfect thread to mention a similarity I have always found.  The '37 roadmaster supreme from the front looks very similar to the Columbia Fire Arrow - and from the side that half tank looks very similar to another late post war Columbia, the Thiunderbolt maybe (?) - the one with the very similar tank that only goes halfway to the rear between the double bar. I've never been so keen on the '37 Roadmaster just because it's prohibitively expensive - if it were priced like many others I'd go after it but for that price you really have to love that 'fly'.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Hawthorne*

Not sure of the year but this is a cool tanklight on this Hawthorne.
Got to be the late 50s is my guess.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jun 2, 2013)

I like all the VW machinery in that photo. I've come to the conclusion that I really want a Spaceliner,  A Higgins Flightliner, or a Ross if I get another tanklight. Or the seemingly hard to come by 1964 Fire Arrow. I really like middleweights! It's hard to stay away from some of the ones that pop up locally for sale. JD I envy your collection of them!


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 3, 2013)

Cool looking tank


----------



## jd56 (Sep 6, 2013)

*70s Roadmaster Skyrider*

Been a while since this thread has been active, so here are a few more.

70's Roadmaster Skyrider tanklight


----------



## jd56 (Sep 6, 2013)

*AMF Roadmaster Firestone 500*

Firestone 500 with the AMF Roadmaster style tanklight


----------



## jd56 (Sep 6, 2013)

*59 Strato Flite*

Here is one of the best looking middleweight tanks ever mabe in my opinion. Also used on the Western Flyer "Golden Flyer"
This is a 59 Strato Flite.






Here is a nice girls model, can't verify the year but it has the external lights.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 6, 2013)

*7bar Spaceliner*

Here is the 7 Bar Spaceliner tanklights


----------



## jd56 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Evans Springer*

This is a nice Evans Springer tanklight...not sure the exact model or year but, guessing it is an early 60's.


----------



## stoney (Sep 6, 2013)

I like the new thread. I always thought tank lights on middleweights were pretty cool. It's neat the way different bike companies found ways to incorporate them together. Some flowed into each other real nice, some looked a little odd. All in all pretty nice.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's a few more not the best pictures but surely deserving of a place here.












Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Dec 16, 2013)

*1959 JC Higgins Flightliner*

An unmolested early Flightliner. rare to find these visored tanklights and with lenses no less. (Taken from oldfart) hope you don't mind.


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 16, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Here's a few more not the best pictures but surely deserving of a place here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where's this photo taken JD?  I agree - certainly a worthy tanklight!


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 16, 2013)

jd56 said:


> An unmolested early Flightliner. rare to find these visored tanklights and with lenses no less. (Taken from oldfart) hope you don't mind.






Your more then welcome to use my pics. We are all in this great hobby together.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 16, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Where's this photo taken JD?  I agree - certainly a worthy tanklight!




I borrowed it (the picture that is), from a member here on the cabe,  Marc. But, he'll have to chime and take ownership. His collection is one that is rarely seen. 
And what a collection he has.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike j (Jul 9, 2014)

*It's all about the tank lights*

Couldn't help myself, I think it's spreading!


----------



## cawfebug (Jul 18, 2014)

*1963 Sears Flightliner tanklight*


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 18, 2014)

*My Evans Viscount*

I don't think the other gold one pictured in this thread is the same bike.  Mine has the rear rack.  Also a picture of my recently acquired black Panther III with "peanut" tank.

Mike


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 18, 2014)

mike j said:


> Couldn't help myself, I think it's spreading!




ok, that's the best one in the thread so far! headlights and taillights? ultra super cool!

here's my contribution


----------



## cawfebug (Jul 18, 2014)

My kids think this Flightliner tanklight looks like Wall-e. Agreed! Ahead of its time... or Wall-e was inspired by Sears.



cawfebug said:


> View attachment 160795


----------



## krateman (Aug 11, 2014)

jd56 said:


> Been a while since this thread has been active, so here are a few more.
> 
> 70's Roadmaster Skyrider tanklight




JD, who made this bike? I've never seen one from 1970. What was the last year for tanklights/tank bikes? Anybody know? Latest one you've seen?


----------



## krateman (Aug 11, 2014)

jd56 said:


> This is a nice Evans Springer tanklight...not sure the exact model or year but, guessing it is an early 60's.




What years were the Roadmaster and the Evans Springer made?


----------



## jd56 (Aug 12, 2014)

Roadmaster Skyrider Deluxe. This one was from 1971 or so.





As for the Colson / Evans springer years...50s is the only answer I have. I think the one had had was 1957...can't remember exactly.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Aug 18, 2014)

This is a ratrod tanklight from Jim "renaissanceman" from RRB. This is a "Spaceliner Convertible" tanklight assy that can be used on a girls or boys spaceliner frame.
Very cool and deserves a spot here in this ablu.
Thanks Jim for the permission to post your creation....just a daggum awesome job. 









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

